# Make your favorite mom(s) a star



## David Baxter PhD (May 8, 2009)

Make your favorite mom(s) a star

Send a customized video now.

We bet you know a lot of moms who deserve a "Mother of the Year" award. Imagine their surprise when they get a video news clip saying she won this award. Be sure to send yours before Mothers Day this Sunday.

Just fill out the form below and we'll send her the video with her name embedded in it. 

We'll also send you a copy of the video so you can forward it to her friends and family, if you want. Everyone should know she's won "Mother of the Year." Right?

I sent this one to our moderator, momof5 (aka mo5):

CNNBC video


----------



## Banned (May 8, 2009)

That is too awesome!  I love it!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2009)

It is awesome and I just sent it to my own mom   But somehow I don't think its going to get me out of Sunday. :lol:


----------

